# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  Agrandir le champ "Association" du profil

## MarieZine

Bonjour à tous,

Cela fait longtemps que je n'ai pas pris le temps de mettre à jour mon profil  ::  et "tadam !", c'est pour aujourd'hui.  ::  Le champ du profil qui propose de mettre le nom de l'association pour laquelle on est bénévole est mini-rikiki (le nom de l'association lui n'est pas trop long bien entendu  ::  ). Y a t-il une astuce pour agrandir ce champ et noter le nom de l'association en entier ?

Merci pour vos réponses.

----------


## Anaïs

malheureusement non, nous avions du raccourcir pour éviter les déformation de page ensuite dans les sujets ... actuellement nous ne travaillons plus sur cette version pour les corrections mais sur la future version de RESCUE, mais nous ne pouvons pas annoncer de délai pour l'instant ... il faudra patienter  ::

----------


## MarieZine

Merci Anaïs pour ta réponse ultra rapide ! Bon courage pour le boulot sur la nouvelle version !

----------


## RESCUE

merci, on a effectivement bien besoin de courage  ::

----------

